# What exactly is the difference?



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Best of Variety/Breed, Best Opposite Sex and Best of Winners. I pretty much understad the first two, but I don't understand what the third is or how it relates to the other two. Do you get points for Best of Winners.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Winners Bitch is the best class bitch (any bitch that is not a champion) and Winners Dog is the best class dog (any dog that is not a champion) and Best of Winners is the best of those two. Make sense? As for points, kinda :biggrin:. Say the WB gets a four point major and WD only gets two points, but the WD goes BOW, then WD would get four points instead of two.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

So BOV and BOS are the dog that win out of the Champions plus the WB and WD?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep - all of the specials (champions) and the WB and WD compete for BOV and BOS (and the WD and WB are competing against each other for BOW).


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah, I finally get it, thank you!

One more question: Do all the specials go into the ring to compete against the WD and WB or do just the top dog and bitch out of the specials?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

All of the specials go in together with the WD and WB to compete for BOV, BOW and BOS.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I hope this doesn't sound like a stupid question... <g>
Do Specials have to enter a show, just as the others do, before the cut off date?
While at a show I heard a comment from a handler ... saying if they had known she'd be there they wouldn't have come.
And at another show someone told me "And then this Special shows up at the last minute" (I think 'stealing the thunder' to her.)
So it made me wonder if they don't enter... but at the same time I can't see how that's possible. A show is a show and entries are entries.

So what say you? lol!

TIA


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

They all enter just like everyone else. The thing is, no one knows WHO has entered a show until you show up and get the catalog. Sometimes you know just because you hear it through the grape vine, but often you just show up and are surprised to see someone there you didn't expect. You know how many dogs enter the show once the breed counts are available, but you don't know who makes up those numbers.


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

I remember a couple of years ago at the San Antonio show, Chris Manelopoulous and Minimoto "showed up", surprising many. Of course she won big every day. That was the year she went to Westminster. They don't make it down here very often.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Entries for a show "close" about 2 1/2 weeks before the actual show and then shortly before the show those entered will receive paperwork with the schedule, ring numbers, breed numbers, etc... 

As for numbers, you would see something like: 10-8-2-1 for the number entered in a particular breed/variety. So this means there are 10 class dogs, 8 class bitches, 2 dog specials and 1 bitch special - you just have numbers, no names. If you show quite a bit, you could *maybe* guess who the entries are, but there are always surprises. :biggrin:

As for "showing up at the last minute", some specials that are looking for breed points will enter more than one show in a weekend and once the numbers come out, they will decide which show they are going to attend. You don't have to be ringside until your judging time, so someone can literally walk up at the last minute and show their dog - as long as they were entered. 

Make sense?


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Do both the WB and the WD get points or only the Best of Winners?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

WD and WB both get points.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

As for "showing up at the last minute", some specials that are looking for breed points will enter more than one show in a weekend and once the numbers come out, they will decide which show they are going to attend. You don't have to be ringside until your judging time, so someone can literally walk up at the last minute and show their dog - as long as they were entered. 

Make sense?[/QUOTE]

----
I never thought of that but makes perfect sense. Thanks for all the info!


----------

